# organic/ suppliers/ with relabeling in England?



## ladylux725 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello I am looking for a organic t shirt supply who could also could also design and stick new labels on the back of the neck part. preferably in england many thanks


----------



## marccrowther (Nov 14, 2012)

I know one but they are quite expensive;

Wholesale Organic Clothing - UK Wholesale Shirt Printing from the Rapanui Print Shop


----------

